# Cherry Relish (Chutney)



## kansasgirl (Nov 17, 2004)

I offer this recipe for all those who still 'pooh-pooh' cranberry relish (which I happen to love). This is an excellent relish.

Cherry Relish
20 oz Pitted cherries with juice  
1/2 c Raisins 
1/2 c Honey 
1/4 c Cider vinegar 
1/4 c Brown sugar, firmly packed 
1/2 ts Ground cinnamon 
1/8 ts Ground cloves 
1/2 c Pecans, chopped, coarsely
1 tb Cornstarch 
1 tb Cold water 

1.In a medium saucepan, combine cherries, raisins, honey vinegar, sugar, cinnamon and cloves. Cook slowly, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Stir in the pecans.
2.Combine the cornstarch and cold water, blending well, and gradually stir into the cherry mixture. Cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture thickens.


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2004)

oooh sounds yummy kansas.
i will have to try this for sure


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

I bet this relish would taste wonderful spooned over some pork chops...


----------



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

Thats another one that deserves a PRINTOUT Kansasgirl. Thanks.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 18, 2004)

Ya did it again, KG - TY!  In Audeo's words - copying - pasting!


----------



## honeybee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Cherry Relish*

I think I would like this better than cranberry relish. Seems like it would be sweeter than cranberry relish. Is it?


----------

